# Ricketts Point, an afternoon cuppa with some Pinkie's



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A bit of likely looking chop had my beedy eye being cast towards an afternoon crack at the Rickett's teahouse pinkie's yesterday, twas a day off after all. The pinkie patches I found were in the 35-40cm ballpark, which come in at great BBQ size for my tastes. A late chat to a friendly boatie also informed some 45-50cm specimens were being picked off about half a km away, but by the time I had the goss it was on dusk so I didn't get to have a butchers at these. Anyways, a four bag including landing a double hook up on separate rods had given me a nice little session...no record breakers but some action all the same. A five bag was nearly on the cards, but I'm working on a "Catch, drop, grab, grab, splash, oh shit, and release" technique which I'll share once mastered.D.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Occy, Thanks mate. The camera is a Kodak DX 7590 (not waterproof) and gets a double dry bag routine, and I carry a towel to wipe me hands off. Re the dog shit, I've moved my launch to the Beau Yacht Club which gets me straight from the car park onto the beach (no grassy foreshore to negotiate). There also seems to be less frangers in this car park as it's a bit more open. Hoit's heading up the yakker's union to look after us with Parks...he's a good fella that Hoit (even with those skinny chicken legs) :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> but I'm working on a "Catch, drop, grab, grab, splash, oh shit, and release" technique which I'll share once mastered.D.


Any hints on the above technique I'll be happy to pass on, being a past master of that approach; my immediate tip is with quality fish like that going back in, upgrade the language level considerably :wink:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Great fish there Poddy - well done. What type of lure is that in the pic? - and were they all caught on lures? Again, well done.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good effort Poddy, well done. Definitely the hb pinky master.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Man o man, those photos are top class, Ive been getting a few lately but not as magnificient those specimens  I love seviche made with pinkies.
Inspiring report 8)


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Poddy theres nothing wrong with chicken legs :!: Sharks don't like em either :idea: 

Were all the pinks caught on hard body, or did the masters kind words give you a few ideas about silver whiting :?:  Or ideas about plastics perhaps from the other Mangoe greats???

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great work again Poddy, you're like the pied piper of the point pinkies :shock: I can only imagine where the sound of your "pipe" originates from :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice fish Poddy, they look like some nice specimens. Great pictires too, well done


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice fish and great piccys. Well done. 
Col.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oooooh, what can I say, apart from brilliant.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy, I'm concerned that you keep sneaking out mid-week so you can keep your proven HB technique a secret. 

I have not had a touch on my HB at Ricketts in my last 6 trips. :? I suspect my eagerness to get to my marks to flick the SP's has something to do with it.

Well done on another great effort on the HB's. Did I spot the Storm in one photo or was it the famous Mann's Grey Ghost.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the commentary gents  The pinkies were all on the trolled Storm Deep Thunderstcicks (9cm), I've pretty much been using them exclusivley of late and my little Mann's lures maybe becoming like a woman scorned. Fisher the Thundersticks are these guys



and seem to be a match for the baitfish getting about in Port Phillip. RodL took this pic last weekend

http://www.akff.net/forum/hosted_images/bait_155.jpg

I've also noticed some of the winter pinkies have been having a feed of crabs.

Gotta love the midweek sneak Hoit, I reckon if ya get a bit of chop happening a couple of lures out back will get a hit....but if it's calm ya may as well take the knitting


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Top work, again! Poddy.

Where can we procure ourselves some of these Thundersticks?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I used to grab em from Ray's Outdoors, but they don't want to sell them anymore :roll: Maybe JV Marine might be worth a call, or an internet tackle supplier :?: If anyone comes across a source for Walleye or Silver Metallic/Black 9cm Deep Thundersticks made by Storm I'd be interested in a few. I don't think they should be too hard totrack down. By the way, why aren't ya out fishing Kevin :?:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Poddy,

good on ya mate. well done. lovely piccies too.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome effort Poddy, you da MAN!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

At last I have caught a pinkie on a HB. I had stopped trolling at Ricketts to enjoy the Penguins that had surrounded my kayak and then my rod doubles over. My first thought was sh!t I have hooked a Penguin :shock: Luckily it turned out to be a 39cm Pinkie. Later on I caught a 40cm Pinkie on a SP so it looks like SP's are still better. Sorry Poddy 

Earlier on Jason & I caught up with Scott at Mornington. There were a few small flatties to be had (thanks for the Gulp Jason). And then I managed to catch an elusive red mullet.

Another great day on the water.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work HB Boys!
Great shots too.
So when are we having a Melbourne outing where we all get out there together????


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Grant, great to see you and Squidder got some fish later in the day.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Rod,

I'm keen for next weekend. Poddy is being elusive these days to protect his HB technique. However, if you look closely at one of his photos he is using a perfection loop instead of a snap swivel. Now where is that animated knot tying website again ...

Scott, it was much easier on the Mangoes home turf.

Regards
Grant


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

nice pinkies.
Looks like things are starting to warm up for you guys down there. Hopefully same happens up this way, i'll be going down south coast next week to try and catch a few.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, those red mullet look rare. What exactly are they?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Grant,

congratulations on your first HB squire mate, well done  

Those Red mullet are way too pretty to be a cool water fish. Are they any good to eat?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,

I have been out of the country way too much in the last few months. Priority one, reacquaint myself with my family, second get back out there yak fishing. Although desperate times call for desperate measures, see Oman report in non yak fishing section.

Grant, good to see your results, there's hope for me yet on the HB's.

Next weekend looks good for me. Now off to look for some Thundersticks (taking the family so I hope it gets accepted as family time on my weeky timesheet).


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Kevin, if that gets counted, I'm going to re-negotiate. The thing is, the kids love it - 3 to 1 majority rules, it should be counted....please

Good to see you got in to some Grant and Jason.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy days Hoit, well done and congrats mate :wink: I won't argue with ya science either   Is that a magnum? :?: That's an awesome pic of the Red Mullet to boot....beautiful plummage and all (and a good size).   How'd the Squiddy go :?:

Kevin, no worries. I'll check out the Oman report :wink:

RodL, I'm still being elusive next weekend, unless anyone can manage a Friday session or wants a Bullen Merri/Purrumbete run as I'm down that way. :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Some good fish and pics there guys. Well done.

Red mullet are good to eat - sweet white flesh.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

The red mullet is also known as the goatfish.

http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/fishfacts/fish/uvlamingii.htm

They have amazing colors for a cool water fish. The water tempature was around 12C yesterday. They are reported to be excellent eating and some people target them for the dinner table.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hairy,

Yes there very nice to eat indeed. I'm super keen to get out Black Rock way for a session on the pink fellas. Nice work on the pics Grant.

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks scott and grant for some great company. The Mornington trip in the morning proved squidless, although there were plenty of small flathead to keep us amused. The highlight for me was when Scott and I were paddling together about 2m apart, and 3 dolphins were frolicking in our wakes and surfacing all around the kayaks. I could actually see them turning underwater to look up at us.....a very special encounter 

The Ricketts Point trip Grant and I did later in the day was tops, I should have followed him straight to Ricketts, rather than go home and have a feed first, by the time I met Grant on the water he had just landed his second 40cm pinkie, and was taking great delight in outfishing every stinkboat near him. It was great to hear Grant laughing with glee as he landed pinkies at will, while the fishless stinkboats nearby were cursing and up-anchoring. I managed a few legals, and a nice fish donated by Grant ensured that Squidette and I ate like kings and queens that night.

Cheers for putting me onto the fish mate :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

What a champ :!: great effort Grant :wink: its always nice to go home and have a feed of fresh fish even if you didn't catch it yourself. C u guys next weekend with any luck.

Milt,


----------

